# PARRA'S HYDRAULICS & ACCESSORIES



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 . 

OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, CHROMEPLATING, GOLDPLATING, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , A LOT MORE TO COME !!!!!   

HERE ARE SOME SAMPLES OF THE CHROMING ON FITTINGS AND OTHER PARTS, ALSO AVAILABLE ON GOLD, ALL PARTS GET POLISHED BEFORE CHROMING AND AFTER CHROMING FOR THAT NICE SHINY LOOK !!! ! 










ALSO DOING POWDERCOATING ONA BUNCH OF COLORS, TYPES AND FINISHES !

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF COLOR CHARTS !!  THEY LOOK WAY MUCH BETTER IF U HAVE THEM IN UR HANDS !!

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF CHARTS !!









candy powdercoat









metallic powdercoat









regular powdercoat colors









special powdercoat colors

AND MUCH MORE !!
JUST LET ME KNOW 


ILL ALSO WILL BE DISTRIBUTING DOWN IN MEXICO ASWELL !!
PERMITS ARE GOOD TO GO !!  


:biggrin: 









MY EVERY DAY DRIVER

















AND OF COURS THE " LOW LOW "


































THANKS !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD LUCK HOMMIE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

X2 GOOD LUCK WITH IT HOMIE..HOPEFULLY SHIT TURNS OUT GOOD FOR U


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 28 2007, 01:16 AM~8411597
> *X2 GOOD LUCK WITH IT HOMIE..HOPEFULLY SHIT TURNS OUT GOOD FOR U
> *



THANKS ALOT HOMIE !!!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

GODD LUCK ON YOUR NEW VENTURE


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 .

JUST STARTED !!
JUST MY SELFE RIGHT NOW !
NOT A FULL SHOP YET BUT IT WILL GET THERE SOONER THAN U THINK !!  
OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , ETC ...

:biggrin: 









MY EVERY DAY DRIVER

















AND OF COURS THE " LOW LOW "

















































THANKS !!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

YA SAVEZ HOMIE.................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yo thats a clean ass tray, that the one featured in LRM while back


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

much lucc


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jul 28 2007, 08:51 AM~8412607
> *much lucc
> *


MUCH THANKS BRO !!!
GOOD LOOKING OUT !!!

NEED SOMETHING U KNOW WERE TO CALL NOW !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 28 2007, 09:13 AM~8412700
> *ttt
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

GOOD LUCK DOGG..............................WISH U WELL............


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 28 2007, 11:33 AM~8413444
> *GOOD LUCK DOGG..............................WISH U WELL............
> *


FROM THE HEART !
THANKS ALOT DAWG !!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

good luck man . every low lows dream to own a shop


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 28 2007, 02:53 PM~8414239
> *good luck man . every low lows dream to own a shop
> *



COULDN SAY IT BETTER HOMIE !!!

MUCHAS GRACIAS !!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good lookin cars


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 28 2007, 04:52 PM~8414797
> *Good lookin cars
> *



THANKS HOMIE !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

DAMN!!!! THIS IS A KODAK MOMENT ... MAKES A FATHER SO HAPPY TO 
SEE MIJO HELPIN AND LEARNING THA CULTURE OF OUR RAZA "LOWRIDING" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


PS: "SKIES THA LIMIT"


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

AS TIME GOES WE CAN ALWAY LOOK BACK AT THESE FOTO'S AND SAY IT WILL ALWAY BE A "GOODTIME" TO REMEMBER... :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 29 2007, 09:49 AM~8418370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS A LOT HOMIE FOR THAT COMENTARIO !!!
AND IT REALLY DOES MAKES A FATHER VERY HAPPY SEEN HIS BABY BOY TRAYING JUST LIKE DADDY, HE REALLY LOVES LOWRIDES TO HIS MOM DONT !!! :biggrin: 

THIS PIC IT WILL ALWAY BE IN MY HEART !!!!

ONCE AGAIN, THANKS ALOT BRO !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 28 2007, 07:37 AM~8411377
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmm it are nice


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Jul 29 2007, 01:38 PM~8419455
> *dammmm it are nice
> *



 thanks !!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

es todo primo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 29 2007, 10:35 PM~8422576
> *es todo primo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YA SAVES PRIMO COMO CORRE EL AGUA !!!  
JUST REMEMBER : " U GOT MY BACK I GOT URS "


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 30 2007, 08:51 AM~8424707
> *YA SAVES PRIMO COMO CORRE EL AGUA !!!
> JUST REMEMBER : " U GOT MY BACK I GOT URS "
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: aaahuuueeevvvoooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 30 2007, 10:18 PM~8432340
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: aaahuuueeevvvoooooooooo :biggrin:
> *



HEY PRIMO WERE THE BIGO CHRISTMAS LIST OF HYDROS THAT U AND UR HOMIES ARE GOING TO NEED !!?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 30 2007, 10:31 PM~8432535
> *HEY PRIMO WERE THE BIGO CHRISTMAS LIST OF HYDROS THAT U AND UR HOMIES ARE GOING TO NEED !!?
> *


pm u some right now :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 30 2007, 10:37 PM~8432606
> *pm u  some  right  now  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE PUES ILL GET ON IT !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

congrats bro wish u the best with ur shop


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

DONDE ANDAS PRIMO !!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 1 2007, 11:29 PM~8452660
> *TTT !!!!
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 2 2007, 07:56 AM~8454098
> *
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP IT GOES !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING PEOPLE !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 3 2007, 07:55 AM~8462879
> *  GOODMORNING PEOPLE !!!
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 30 2007, 12:05 AM~8420353
> *  thanks !!!
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Aug 5 2007, 08:27 AM~8475266
> *
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

COME ON WHAT U NEED !!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 16 2007, 12:55 PM~8569533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 17 2007, 03:29 PM~8578243
> *
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 16 2007, 12:55 PM~8569533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 16 2007, 12:55 PM~8569533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 16 2007, 12:55 PM~8569533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 03:33 PM~8626348
> *
> *



WASUUUUP VATO !!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 23 2007, 07:31 PM~8627274
> *WASUUUUP VATO !!!
> *


NUTTIN MUCH LOCO,LOOKS LIKE YOU DOIN BIG THANGS HOMIE


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 05:34 PM~8627317
> *NUTTIN MUCH LOCO,LOOKS LIKE YOU DOIN BIG THANGS HOMIE
> *


STARTING TO BIG DAWG, BUT WILL GET THERE REAL SOON !!!  
HOW IS LIFE ON THAT SIDE OF TOWN ESE ?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 16 2007, 12:55 PM~8569533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

how much for a 3 pump 3 dump chrome settup with all hard line returns, chrome 8's and 12 inch cylinders, # 11 to the nose and 2 # 9's to the ass, all shipped to AZ 86401. thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 24 2007, 03:00 PM~8633740
> *how much for a 3 pump 3 dump chrome settup with all hard line returns, chrome 8's and 12 inch cylinders, # 11 to the nose and 2 # 9's to the ass, all shipped to AZ 86401. thanks homie :biggrin:
> *



PM SENT !!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I was looking for a spot out here to start a shop. I'm tired of having all these cars at my house maybe we could hook up sometime.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Aug 24 2007, 08:13 PM~8635825
> *I was looking for a spot out here to start a shop. I'm tired of having all these cars at my house maybe we could hook up sometime.
> *


 WASUUP BRO !!
WERE U LOCATED AT ?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN CHINGO................


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 24 2007, 06:25 PM~8635510
> *PM SENT !!
> *


thatnks for hitting me back. pm sent back too.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 01:54 AM~8637344
> *KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN CHINGO................
> *



SIMON ESE U KNOW IT !!!

AQUI ESTAMOS CUANDO OCUPES ALGO CARNAL !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOODMORNING TO ALL !!!


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

WUS UP FOOLIO. HOW MUCH FOR VOGUE TIRES? 215 70SR15


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Aug 27 2007, 02:44 PM~8652131
> *WUS UP FOOLIO. HOW MUCH FOR VOGUE TIRES? 215 70SR15
> *


PM SENT !!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

whats up homie, I am Show Stopper Custom hydraulics, I am the Hoppers INC man of the midwest, Welcome to the family....an unstoppable family


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


supppppppppp primo


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Aug 27 2007, 05:58 PM~8653796
> *whats up homie, I am Show Stopper Custom hydraulics, I am the Hoppers INC man of the midwest, Welcome to the family....an unstoppable family
> *


ORALE ORALE HOMIE !!

THANKS A LOT BRO !!
LIKE U SAID " AN UNSTOPPABLE FAM. "

LETS GET THIS BABY TO THE SKY !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Aug 29 2007, 03:40 PM~8671601
> *:wave:
> *



WASUUUP THERE BIG DAWG !!?
HEY HAVE U TALK TO RAUDEL ?

BEEN TRAYING TO GET A HOLD OF HIM !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey homie are you gonna answer my pm about a settup?
you know what nevermind homeboy its cool right now i'll hit you up when i go back home to visit. then we can see what you have to get this settup done.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 29 2007, 05:32 PM~8672579
> *hey homie are you gonna answer my pm about a settup?
> you know what nevermind homeboy its cool right now i'll hit you up when i go back home to visit. then we can see what you have to get this settup done.
> *


HEY BRO IM REALLY SORRY FOR THE DELAY, I HAD TAKE CARE OF SOME STUFF !!  

ILL GET TO U IN A BIT !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt for ya homie


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Aug 30 2007, 10:30 AM~8677468
> *ttt for ya homie
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8642928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 .

JUST STARTED !!

OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, CHROMEPLATING, GOLDPLATING, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , A LOT MORE TO COME !!!!!   

ALSO DOING POWDERCOATING ONA BUNCH OF COLORS, TYPES AND FINISHES !

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF COLOR CHARTS !!  THEY LOOK WAY MUCH BETTER IF U HAVE THEM IN UR HANDS !!

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF CHARTS !!
candy powdercoat

metallic powdercoat

regular powdercoat colors

special powdercoat colors

AND MUCH MORE !!
JUST LET ME KNOW 


ILL ALSO WILL BE DISTRIBUTING DOWN IN MEXICO ASWELL !!
PERMITS ARE GOOD TO GO !!  


:biggrin: 









MY EVERY DAY DRIVER

















AND OF COURS THE " LOW LOW "



















































THANKS !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8724605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP WE GO !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8721110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 9 2007, 05:49 PM~8752483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 9 2007, 05:49 PM~8752483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 9 2007, 05:49 PM~8752483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8721110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Locstah Have you found a spot yet?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 9 2007, 05:49 PM~8752483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

you got any custom grills for a 83 regal


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Sep 11 2007, 06:00 PM~8768734
> *you got any custom grills for a 83 regal
> *


WHAT TIPE OF GRILL U LOOKING FOR ?
ANY CUSTOM GRILL ?


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

i want one that goes across not up and down


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Sep 11 2007, 06:46 PM~8769085
> *i want one that goes across not up and down
> *


 ok so u want a billet grill right ?
let me c and il get back at u asap !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8721110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

alrite them pm me


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Sep 12 2007, 06:35 PM~8777354
> *alrite them pm me
> *


PM SENT BRO !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8721110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 .

OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, CHROMEPLATING, GOLDPLATING, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , A LOT MORE TO COME !!!!!   

HERE ARE SOME SAMPLES OF THE CHROMING ON FITTINGS AND OTHER PARTS, ALSO AVAILABLE ON GOLD, ALL PARTS GET POLISHED BEFORE CHROMING AND AFTER CHROMING FOR THAT NICE SHINY LOOK !!! ! 










ALSO DOING POWDERCOATING ONA BUNCH OF COLORS, TYPES AND FINISHES !

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF COLOR CHARTS !!  THEY LOOK WAY MUCH BETTER IF U HAVE THEM IN UR HANDS !!

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF CHARTS !!









candy powdercoat









metallic powdercoat









regular powdercoat colors









special powdercoat colors

AND MUCH MORE !!
JUST LET ME KNOW 


ILL ALSO WILL BE DISTRIBUTING DOWN IN MEXICO ASWELL !!
PERMITS ARE GOOD TO GO !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING TO ALL !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 13 2007, 12:23 PM~8782471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

hey good luck homie me and a buddy are tryin to do the same thing here in michigan hope every thing works out good for ya


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Sep 17 2007, 11:35 AM~8808491
> *hey good luck homie me and a buddy are tryin to do the same thing here in michigan hope every thing works out good for ya
> *


HEY THANKS A LOT BRO !!

LET ME KNOW IF IS SOMETHING I CAN HELP !!!


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

alright thanks same to you


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 .



OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, CHROMEPLATING, GOLDPLATING, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , A LOT MORE TO COME !!!!!   

HERE ARE SOME SAMPLES OF THE CHROMING ON FITTINGS AND OTHER PARTS, ALSO AVAILABLE ON GOLD, ALL PARTS GET POLISHED BEFORE CHROMING AND AFTER CHROMING FOR THAT NICE SHINY LOOK !!! ! 










ALSO DOING POWDERCOATING ONA BUNCH OF COLORS, TYPES AND FINISHES !

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF COLOR CHARTS !!  THEY LOOK WAY MUCH BETTER IF U HAVE THEM IN UR HANDS !!

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF CHARTS !!









candy powdercoat









metallic powdercoat









regular powdercoat colors









special powdercoat colors

AND MUCH MORE !!
JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP CARLOS HOPE EVERY THING GOING GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Sep 18 2007, 12:44 PM~8816974
> *WHAT UP CARLOS HOPE EVERY THING GOING GOOD FOR YOU
> *



WASUUUP GANGSTER !!!?

YEAH MAN SO FAR SO GOOD, A LIL BUSSY !!!
HOW THINGS ON UR SIDE OF TOWN !!!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING TO ALL !!!1


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

goodmorning to all !!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING PEOPLE !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

UP IT GOES !!!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 27 2007, 05:49 PM~8883669
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt for tha homie


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 28 2007, 10:19 AM~8888391
> *ttt for tha homie
> *



 

THANKS A LOT BIG HOMIE !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for the suport homie


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

BACKING UP " SHOW STOPPER " !!!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 1 2007, 11:52 PM~8913060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



up up and away


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 1 2007, 11:52 PM~8913060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 28 2007, 08:36 AM~8887761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TO THE TIPI TOP IT GOES !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 2 2007, 04:08 PM~8917674
> *TO THE TIPI TOP IT GOES !!!!
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Sep 28 2007, 08:36 AM~8887761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 2 2007, 04:08 PM~8917674
> *TO THE TIPI TOP IT GOES !!!!
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GbodyCapo (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 8 2007, 02:49 PM~8954262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o rly?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 28 2007, 12:37 AM~8411377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 8 2007, 04:49 PM~8954262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GbodyCapo_@Oct 8 2007, 04:50 PM~8954270
> *o rly?
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 8 2007, 04:49 PM~8954262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

bump for tha homie


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP CARLOS HOWS THE SHOP DOING HOMIE


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 14 2007, 10:48 PM~9001634
> *WHAT UP CARLOS HOWS THE SHOP DOING HOMIE
> *



WASUUUUP GANGSTER !!!?  

DOING GOOD VATO !!
GETTING SOME STUFF DONE RIGTH NOW !!!
BUNCH OF HYDRO. STUFF GETTING FABRICATED RIGHT NOW, BLOCK, POWERBALL, BACKING PLATES, BATT, TERMINALS. GETTING A " SPECIAL MOTOR " DONE RIGHT NOW, U CAN SAY IT WILL BE A " EXTRA HEAVY DUTTY "
IF IT WORKS U CAN RUN 96 VOLTS AND WONT BE ANY PROBLEM !!!  


BUT SO FAR SO GOOD !
HOW ABOUT U HOMIE COMO ESTA LA FAMILIA AND THE CLUB !!?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 15 2007, 07:28 AM~9003914
> *WASUUUUP GANGSTER !!!?
> 
> DOING GOOD VATO !!
> ...


WE ALL DOING GOOD HOMIE YOU KNOW JUST PUTTING IN WORK.GLAD TO HEAR THINGS WORKING OUT FOR YOU WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK FOR YOUR SHOP MAN


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 15 2007, 11:54 AM~9004975
> *WE ALL DOING GOOD HOMIE YOU KNOW JUST PUTTING IN WORK.GLAD TO HEAR THINGS WORKING OUT FOR YOU WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK FOR YOUR SHOP MAN
> *



THANKS BIG HOMIE !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 .

OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, CHROMEPLATING, GOLDPLATING, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , A LOT MORE TO COME !!!!!   

HERE ARE SOME SAMPLES OF THE CHROMING ON FITTINGS AND OTHER PARTS, ALSO AVAILABLE ON GOLD, ALL PARTS GET POLISHED BEFORE CHROMING AND AFTER CHROMING FOR THAT NICE SHINY LOOK !!! ! 










ALSO DOING POWDERCOATING ONA BUNCH OF COLORS, TYPES AND FINISHES !

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF COLOR CHARTS !!  THEY LOOK WAY MUCH BETTER IF U HAVE THEM IN UR HANDS !!

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF CHARTS !!









candy powdercoat









metallic powdercoat









regular powdercoat colors









special powdercoat colors

AND MUCH MORE !!
JUST LET ME KNOW 


ILL ALSO WILL BE DISTRIBUTING DOWN IN MEXICO ASWELL !!
PERMITS ARE GOOD TO GO !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 17 2007, 10:36 PM~9027285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 8 2007, 04:49 PM~8954262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 17 2007, 10:36 PM~9027285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Oct 22 2007, 12:24 PM~9057312
> *
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

T T T


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DOO


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9089531
> *WHAT IT DOO
> *




wasuuuup gangster !!!!!!

WHAT DIDNT IT DOOOOOO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sup big dawg


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 31 2007, 01:20 PM~9123740
> *sup big dawg
> *



AQUI NOMAS TRAYING TO MAKE THAT PAPER U KNOW !!!
HOW ABOUT U HOMIE !!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING PEOPLE !!!  `


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

how much for full stack 5 ton coils shipped to 48141


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

PRICE ON 14'S TO 71459


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Nov 3 2007, 04:42 PM~9147346
> *PRICE ON 14'S TO 71459
> *


 PM SENT !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Nov 3 2007, 04:20 PM~9147221
> *how much  for  full stack  5 ton coils shipped  to  48141
> *



PM SENT !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Nov 6 2007, 10:57 AM~9166616
> *
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

post some pics of some whammy set ups if you have any 
i need a whammy set up 
whats the ticket on it


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

good shit carlos.................good luck brother


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Nov 10 2007, 07:50 PM~9199753
> *post some pics of some whammy set ups if you have any
> i need a whammy set up
> whats the ticket on it
> *



YEAH NO PROBLEM LET ME C IF I CAN GET SOME PICS !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 11 2007, 11:06 PM~9207164
> *good shit carlos.................good luck brother
> *




THANKS BRO !!
GOOD LOOKING OUT !!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Nov 10 2007, 08:50 PM~9199753
> *post some pics of some whammy set ups if you have any
> i need a whammy set up
> whats the ticket on it
> *


how much for the set-up and whats included.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LET ME GET AT U TOMOROW !!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Price on plating?? copper and chrome..Thanks


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 13 2007, 09:09 PM~9222076
> *Price on plating?? copper and chrome..Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


DO U WNAT ONE COPPER AND ON CHROME !!!!?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Nov 13 2007, 11:32 PM~9223376
> *DO U WNAT ONE COPPER AND ON CHROME !!!!?
> *


No...i want a price on haveing them copper plated, and one price on having them chrome plated, becuz i wanna plate some parts copper........


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Like this on the spoke's...copper plating


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 9 2007, 02:29 PM~9410280
> *TTT !!
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 14 2007, 11:54 PM~9231496
> *No...i want a price on haveing them copper plated, and one price on having them chrome plated, becuz i wanna plate some parts copper........
> *



HEY SORRY FOR TAKING SO LONG !!
I HAD SOME PERSONAL PROBLEMS !

WHAT SIZE ARE THOES PARTS !?

YEAH I CAN GET THEM DONE !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT !!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 12:09 PM~9444421
> *
> *



TO THE TIPI TOP !!!

WASUUUP HOMEBOY ?
HOW BEEN ?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

SUPER DUTTY SOLENOID !!  

. 200 AMP CONSTANT
. 300 AMP SURGE

$ 95.00 
 " WORRY NO MORE ABOUT BLOWING YOUR 50 OR 80 AMP ACURATE SOLENOID "  


















MORE SUPER DUTTY GOODIES COMING TO YOU REAL SOON !!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 13 2007, 04:52 PM~9446124
> *TO THE TIPI TOP !!!
> 
> WASUUUP HOMEBOY ?
> ...


all good homeboy wassup wiff you!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 13 2007, 04:54 PM~9446599
> *all good homeboy wassup wiff you!!
> *



HERE AT WORK BRO !!!
BUSTING MY ASS !!!

TRAYING TO GET SOME GREEN !!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 13 2007, 05:58 PM~9446624
> *HERE AT WORK BRO !!!
> BUSTING MY ASS !!!
> 
> ...


i hear that


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT !!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

u do hardlined whammy setups? if so can u post pics and price? thanks


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING ?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 17 2008, 11:22 PM~9723890
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING ?
> *



DOING OK HOMIE !!
HOW ABOUT YOURS BUG DAWG !!!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 . ~~~949-289-5195 ~~ 126*319508*8~~~


OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, CHROMEPLATING, GOLDPLATING, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , A LOT MORE TO COME !!!!!   

HERE ARE SOME SAMPLES OF THE CHROMING ON FITTINGS AND OTHER PARTS, ALSO AVAILABLE ON GOLD, ALL PARTS GET POLISHED BEFORE CHROMING AND AFTER CHROMING FOR THAT NICE SHINY LOOK !!! ! 










ALSO DOING POWDERCOATING ONA BUNCH OF COLORS, TYPES AND FINISHES !

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF COLOR CHARTS !!  THEY LOOK WAY MUCH BETTER IF U HAVE THEM IN UR HANDS !!

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF CHARTS !!









candy powdercoat









metallic powdercoat









regular powdercoat colors









special powdercoat colors

AND MUCH MORE !!
JUST LET ME KNOW 


ILL ALSO WILL BE DISTRIBUTING DOWN IN MEXICO ASWELL !!
PERMITS ARE GOOD TO GO !!  


:biggrin: 









MY EVERY DAY DRIVER

















AND OF COURS THE " LOW LOW "


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

ALSO GOT NOW THE :

" KINETIK BATTERIES "
" ODYSSEY BATTERIES "

KINETIK BATTERIES 

ODYSSEY BATTERIES


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

hello im looking for 4 1/2 checks in gold 4 gold pump block with side return and a whammy tank let me no thanks


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 8 2008, 09:34 PM~9899157
> *hello im looking for 4 1/2 checks in gold 4 gold pump block with side return  and a whammy tank let me no thanks
> *



SO U LOOKING TO GET :

. (4) 1/2 CHECK VALVES IN GOLD ?
. (4) GOLD PUMP BLOCKS ?
. AND A WAMMY TANK " IN GOLD ALSO " ?


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 8 2008, 09:12 PM~9899492
> *SO U LOOKING TO GET :
> 
> . (4)  1/2 CHECK VALVES IN GOLD ?
> ...


price on checks for right now i was wondering what kina price on the blocks for later thanks


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jan 31 2008, 04:49 PM~9833586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 . ~~~949-289-5195 ~~ 126*319508*8~~~


OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC " ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC GOODIES FOR UR RIDE AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, CHROMEPLATING, GOLDPLATING, SPECIAL PARTS FABRICATED ON SPECIAL ORDERS  , A LOT MORE TO COME !!!!!   

SOME OF THE AUDIO AND WHEEL BRANDS !! 
BRAVOX AUDIO
HERTZ AUDIO AND VIDEO
PIONEER
MHT CUSTOM WHEELS AND GRILLS
AMERICAN RACING, TIS, ETC !!

AND MUCH MORE !!
HERE ARE ALSO SOME SAMPLES OF THE CHROMING ON FITTINGS AND OTHER PARTS, ALSO AVAILABLE ON GOLD, ALL PARTS GET POLISHED BEFORE CHROMING AND AFTER CHROMING FOR THAT NICE SHINY LOOK !!! ! 










ALSO DOING POWDERCOATING ONA BUNCH OF COLORS, TYPES AND FINISHES !

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF COLOR CHARTS !!  THEY LOOK WAY MUCH BETTER IF U HAVE THEM IN UR HANDS !!

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF CHARTS !!









candy powdercoat









metallic powdercoat









regular powdercoat colors









special powdercoat colors

AND MUCH MORE !!
JUST LET ME KNOW 


ILL ALSO WILL BE DISTRIBUTING DOWN IN MEXICO ASWELL !!
PERMITS ARE GOOD TO GO !!  


:biggrin: 









MY EVERY DAY DRIVER

















AND OF COURS THE " LOW LOW "


































THANKS !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2008, 10:55 AM~10033441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 8 2008, 04:13 PM~9896873
> *ALSO GOT NOW THE :
> 
> " KINETIK BATTERIES "
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jan 31 2008, 04:49 PM~9833586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

do you have batteries for hydros?.....if so please pm me with prices.

thanks and good luck!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY WASUUP BRO !!

YEAH I DO BUT WHAT BATTERIES ARE U LOOKING FOR ?

I CAN GET ODYSSEY AND REGULAR BATTERIES !


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

How Bout Some Zig Zag Faucet Style Slow Downs??? :dunno:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 29 2008, 01:50 AM~10528862
> *How Bout Some Zig Zag Faucet Style Slow Downs??? :dunno:
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## swingwhatubring (May 12, 2008)

How much for 41/2 ton coils?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swingwhatubring_@May 12 2008, 04:12 PM~10637273
> *How much for 41/2 ton coils?
> *


 $130.00 + SHIPING

U LET ME KNOW IF IS ANYTHING I CAN DO 4 U BRO !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2008, 10:06 PM~10649911
> *:wave:
> *



HEY WASUUUP BRO !
HOW U BEEN ESE ?

WORKING HARD OR HARDLY WORKING !? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 13 2008, 09:16 PM~10650036
> *HEY WASUUUP BRO !
> HOW U BEEN ESE ?
> 
> ...


hardly workin........everyone still waiting on tax returns....... :uh: 

broke ass bitches................. :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2008, 10:19 PM~10650068
> *hardly workin........everyone still waiting on tax returns....... :uh:
> 
> broke ass bitches................. :biggrin:
> *



LOL LOL :biggrin: !

YEAH NO SHIT !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 21 2008, 04:29 PM~10706231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 21 2008, 04:29 PM~10706231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey wat up bro, sorry I took so long to get back wit you, but I've been working on my project, anyways I'm still looking for batteries, I guess i'm looking for reg. (centinella) something like that, so if you have those please PM me with prices. thanks!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10716963
> *Hey wat up bro, sorry I took so long to get back wit you, but I've been working on my project, anyways I'm still looking for batteries,  I guess i'm looking for reg. (centinella) something like that, so if you have those please PM me with prices.  thanks!!!
> *


HEY NO PROBLEM BRO !

HOW MANY BATTERIES U LOOKING TO GET ?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I need 8 of them.


----------

